# ***Carnales Unidos C.C. Car Show**



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BigRobb (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll be there, this recession is slowin up my damn progress, but I'll be ready! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRobb_@Feb 7 2009, 09:58 PM~12939020
> *I'll be there, this recession is slowin up my damn progress, but I'll be ready!  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good Robb....get some more info soon...spread the word homie


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be there also bro 



import iLLusions


atomic


----------



## stitchtcm (Aug 6, 2008)

I really enjoyed myself at last years show. I look forward to this years show.


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

You know i'll be there! this is one of the best show's of the year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

you know classic dreams will be


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

thanx fellas for your comments...we will see all of u through the year at the other shows
.. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

will be there :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 8 2009, 06:38 PM~12944965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WUT I'M TALKING ABOUT JESS ! ! !


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *Our annual car show will be happening Oct 18th @ The Kern County Fairgrounds....More Info and flier coming soon.....So get ready
> 
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 9 2009, 07:36 PM~12956073
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I take it you need a dj again? You know what to do Mr Presidente......


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld will be there as usual to support a kick ass show that benefits families in need.   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Feb 9 2009, 08:23 PM~12956642
> *I take it you need a dj again? You know what to do Mr Presidente......
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: 

you know it


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 9 2009, 08:27 PM~12956700
> *LatinWorld will be there as usual to support a kick ass show that benefits families in need.     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*LATIN WORLD* always rollin deep and supporting the cause


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 9 2009, 08:39 PM~12956101
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

is there going 2 b menudo? :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 9 2009, 09:22 PM~12957765
> *is there going 2 b menudo?  :biggrin:
> *


jess...have i ever let you down :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 9 2009, 10:44 PM~12958261
> *jess...have i ever let you down :biggrin:
> *


Shit, I want menudo too :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 9 2009, 09:50 PM~12958345
> *Shit, I want menudo too :biggrin:
> *


YOU HAVE NOT GOT ANY THE PAST 3 YEARS :uh: :uh:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Feb 9 2009, 08:23 PM~12956642
> *I take it you need a dj again? You know what to do Mr Presidente......
> *


hire a Dj who takes request :angry: ! Ha ha ha. J/k, hope to see there again Alex! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 8 2009, 07:38 PM~12944965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

I THINK I MIGHT GO... DEPENDING IF THE DIPN' PICNIC AINT ON THE SAME DAY....! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 9 2009, 11:26 PM~12958793
> *YOU HAVE NOT GOT ANY THE PAST 3 YEARS :uh:  :uh:
> *


Hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: And after all we been thru :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 9 2009, 10:22 PM~12957765
> *is there going 2 b menudo?  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 10 2009, 12:25 AM~12959422
> *Hell no!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  And after all we been thru :biggrin:
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 9 2009, 11:03 PM~12959202
> *I THINK I MIGHT GO... DEPENDING IF THE DIPN' PICNIC AINT ON THE SAME DAY....! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 10 2009, 12:30 AM~12959843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Feb 9 2009, 10:54 PM~12959095
> *hire a Dj who takes request :angry: ! Ha ha ha. J/k, hope to see there again Alex! :biggrin:
> *




HAHAHAHAHA I didnt see you making any requests.. How about this request.. SOME SHADE TREES!!! Requests that.. My damn records were warping bad... Oh yeah and a bigger stage.. Thats my request.... :twak: :twak: :twak: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :banghead: :machinegun:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 9 2009, 10:44 PM~12958261
> *jess...have i ever let you down :biggrin:
> *




:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 10 2009, 01:29 PM~12963926
> *:no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


this year will make more,,,lotta people last year :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Feb 10 2009, 09:26 AM~12961684
> *HAHAHAHAHA I didnt see you making any requests.. How about this request.. SOME SHADE TREES!!! Requests that.. My damn records were warping bad... Oh yeah and a bigger stage.. Thats my request....  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :machinegun:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 10 2009, 07:10 PM~12966427
> *this year will make more,,,lotta people last year :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 12 2009, 08:19 PM~12987933
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Feb 12 2009, 07:19 PM~12987933
> *
> *


sup mike :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNCnSJtaGac


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR TTMFT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 12 2009, 11:50 PM~12990376
> *ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR TTMFT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Feb 12 2009, 10:50 PM~12990376
> *ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS OF THE YEAR TTMFT
> *


x2


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Feb 13 2009, 03:08 PM~12996003
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt318gCRP_c


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Feb 13 2009, 07:10 PM~12997835
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vt318gCRP_c
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 13 2009, 05:33 PM~12997140
> *:uh:
> *


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@Feb 13 2009, 09:32 PM~12999113
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :angry: :nono: :rant:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 14 2009, 07:24 PM~13005324
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup robert


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

how many cars went to this show last year ? there was a shit load .


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 14 2009, 08:45 PM~13005832
> *how many cars went to this show last year ? there was a shit load .
> *


alittle over 500, thats was alot of cars


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2009, 09:27 PM~13005700
> *sup robert
> *


What up big dog?


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 14 2009, 09:45 PM~13005832
> *how many cars went to this show last year ? there was a shit load .
> *


I think LatinWorld had about 23 cars there :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 14 2009, 11:57 PM~13007051
> *I think LatinWorld had about 23 cars there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

up kinda early arent ya. already made a date thats cool


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Feb 15 2009, 08:10 AM~13008042
> *up kinda early arent ya.  already made a date thats cool
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: NEVER TO EARLY :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up wut up


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

WE HAD ABOUT 3


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 14 2009, 09:55 PM~13005885
> *alittle over 500, thats was alot of cars
> *


WOW


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

CARNALES ALWAYS PUTS ON A GREAT SHOW. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 03:34 PM~13019615
> *CARNALES ALWAYS PUTS ON A GREAT SHOW.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx pete :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 14 2009, 09:38 AM~13001393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Feb 16 2009, 04:34 PM~13019615
> *CARNALES ALWAYS PUTS ON A GREAT SHOW.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 17 2009, 06:56 AM~13026962
> *:0
> *


Pardon me Sir but can you pass the Grey Poupon....


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Feb 9 2009, 10:50 PM~12958345
> *Shit, I want menudo too :biggrin:
> *


i had some menudo last year it was off the hook,thanks carnales, see you there god willing


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 18 2009, 11:36 AM~13040011
> *i had some menudo last year it was off the hook,thanks carnales,  see you there god willing
> *


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

where you going to have menudo at this year lol


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

NEWCROWD WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT A GOOD SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Feb 18 2009, 06:49 PM~13043898
> *where you going to have menudo at this year lol
> *


the fairground in the morning :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Feb 18 2009, 09:17 PM~13045040
> *NEWCROWD WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT A GOOD SHOW FOR A GOOD CAUSE! :biggrin:
> *



any word on ur show?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 18 2009, 09:39 PM~13046203
> *any word on ur show?
> *


yea its happening so you betta be there :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT FOR THE CARNALES HOMIES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13046317
> *yea its happening so you betta be there :biggrin:
> *



ok Joey :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 19 2009, 07:13 AM~13048327
> *TTT FOR THE CARNALES HOMIES :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


hey i still got those on my phone..those hawiian garden show are the shit!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 19 2009, 04:33 PM~13052427
> *hey i still got those on my phone..those hawiian garden show are the shit!!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEAH.... GOOD TIMES....!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 21 2009, 01:42 PM~13069931
> *HELL YEAH.... GOOD TIMES....!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no it was IMPERIALS :uh: :uh: :twak:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

still 4 sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458343


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2009, 10:05 PM~13045753
> *the fairground in the morning :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 21 2009, 04:26 PM~13070377
> *no it was IMPERIALS :uh:  :uh:  :twak:
> *


 :angry: :angry: HOW DID I KNOW YOU WERE GONNA COMMENT ON THAT... NOTICE I SAID ''GOOD_TIMES" AND NOT ''GOODTIMES''.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Feb 22 2009, 02:02 AM~13074265
> *:angry:  :angry: HOW DID I KNOW YOU WERE GONNA COMMENT ON THAT... NOTICE I SAID ''GOOD_TIMES" AND NOT ''GOODTIMES''....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 18 2009, 10:49 PM~13046317
> *yea its happening so you betta be there :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Feb 23 2009, 12:24 PM~13086926
> *:yes:
> *


sup joe :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

What's up BigShod? U know Childhood Dreams will be at the show again this year :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Feb 26 2009, 08:15 PM~13123797
> *What's up BigShod? U know Childhood Dreams will be at the show again this year :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea ..see you guys throughout the year homie,,,


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

:biggrin: Always a good show!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Feb 27 2009, 07:05 AM~13126857
> *:biggrin: Always a good show!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up jose


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

will be there...... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 1 2009, 09:47 AM~13144405
> *will be there...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 27 2009, 11:01 PM~13135661
> * wut up jose
> *


  NOTHIN MUCH HOMIE JUS HERE KICKIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 2 2009, 08:22 PM~13159313
> * NOTHIN MUCH HOMIE JUS HERE KICKIN IT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ya mero?


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 15 2009, 08:19 PM~13289951
> *ya mero?
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464067


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 16 2009, 09:37 AM~13294209
> *RAFFLE RAFFLE RAFFLE
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=464067
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I think u guys should have a wet t-shirt contest and I know a few people who should enter, right Shod


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 17 2009, 10:15 PM~13311879
> *I think u guys should have a wet t-shirt contest and I know a few people who should enter, right Shod
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 18 2009, 11:02 PM~13322610
> *Hit us up for all your trophy needs, hands down to have the best looking and lowest price on trophys to cover any event.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

u know rollerz only will be there shod


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Jun 23 2009, 02:34 AM~14270275
> *u know rollerz only will be there shod
> *


sup chris :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 23 2009, 04:42 AM~14270465
> *TTT :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

sup big shod...we will make this show homie


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 23 2009, 10:14 PM~14279683
> *:nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Raffy! :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 05:44 AM~14281274
> *Hey Raffy! :wave:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 24 2009, 12:35 PM~14284252
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Did Bigshod disappear again??


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 24 2009, 05:13 PM~14286899
> *Did Bigshod disappear again??
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## kutlass81 (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 25 2009, 11:02 AM~14294865
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


Bigshod where are you? :0


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

NEWCROWD will be there to support!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *Our annual car show will be happening Oct 18th @ The Kern County Fairgrounds....More Info and flier coming soon.....So get ready
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *Our annual car show will be happening Oct 18th @ The Kern County Fairgrounds....More Info and flier coming soon.....So get ready
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 29 2009, 05:30 AM~14326662
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *Our annual car show will be happening Oct 18th @ The Kern County Fairgrounds....More Info and flier coming soon.....So get ready
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *Our annual car show will be happening Oct 18th @ The Kern County Fairgrounds....More Info and flier coming soon.....So get ready
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anyone seen Bigshod lately?? Is he okay??


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 1 2009, 06:25 PM~14356087
> *Has anyone seen Bigshod lately??  Is he okay??
> *


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 1 2009, 07:56 PM~14357184
> *:wow:  :h5:
> *


 :wave: good morning! How are you?


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 3 2009, 04:30 AM~14370596
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

im looking forward to making it this year, it wont be on my daughters birthday sweet....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

you know classic dreams will be in the house with the bombitas!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 3 2009, 07:29 PM~14375819
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 3 2009, 09:13 PM~14376463
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Jul 3 2009, 08:34 PM~14376215
> *you know classic dreams will be in the house with the bombitas!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 5 2009, 05:27 PM~14386809
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 5 2009, 05:27 PM~14386809
> *
> *


 :0 he lives... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 5 2009, 05:37 PM~14386883
> *:0  he lives... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 6 2009, 05:09 AM~14390791
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *Our annual car show will be happening Oct 18th @ The Kern County Fairgrounds....More Info and flier coming soon.....So get ready
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 03:53 AM~14400452
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 7 2009, 06:14 PM~14406253
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 7 2009, 08:49 PM~14407783
> *
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 7 2009, 08:49 PM~14407783
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 7 2009, 08:49 PM~14407783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 8 2009, 04:13 AM~14409875
> *:wave:
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2009, 06:14 AM~14410190
> *:wave:
> *


Good Morning!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *Our annual car show will be happening Oct 18th @ The Kern County Fairgrounds....More Info and flier coming soon.....So get ready
> 
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2009, 06:14 AM~14410190
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 8 2009, 08:18 PM~14417563
> *
> *


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I may be ready for your show. If not Ill be strolling around...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 11 2009, 01:58 PM~14444162
> *I may be ready for your show. If not Ill be strolling around...
> *


i like the preview pix :biggrin: :biggrin: gonna look tight primo


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 11 2009, 03:47 PM~14444653
> *i like the preview pix :biggrin:  :biggrin: gonna look tight primo
> *


want too see them ....whats up


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Jul 11 2009, 03:58 PM~14444710
> *want too see them ....whats up
> *


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 11 2009, 05:00 PM~14445049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 11 2009, 04:34 PM~14444910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 12 2009, 08:52 AM~14448570
> *    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yup, the flyers look nice Bigshod!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 12 2009, 09:30 AM~14448727
> *Yup, the flyers look nice Bigshod!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 13 2009, 12:14 AM~14454719
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jul 13 2009, 07:21 PM~14462959
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


wut up brotha


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 13 2009, 07:13 PM~14462844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

good morning!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Flyer looks good. Should be a great show like last year...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 14 2009, 07:43 AM~14467445
> *Flyer looks good. Should be a great show like last year...
> *


   :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Jul 14 2009, 08:59 PM~14476799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


get ur own thread u lg jackass :angry: :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 15 2009, 06:03 PM~14486368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by L.G._@Jul 14 2009, 08:59 PM~14476799
> *
> 
> 
> ...



BROWNS MOVEMENT THAT DAY!!! ENOUGH SAID!!!!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 16 2009, 08:28 AM~14491547
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT THAT DAY!!! ENOUGH SAID!!!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 15 2009, 06:02 PM~14486357
> *get ur own thread u lg jackass :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 16 2009, 08:28 AM~14491547
> *BROWNS MOVEMENT THAT DAY!!! ENOUGH SAID!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 16 2009, 05:23 PM~14496615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 16 2009, 05:23 PM~14496615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 12:03 PM~14504078
> *
> *


Hello Bigshod!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14504253
> *Hello Bigshod!! :biggrin:
> *


wuts up tiff...just here at work , how are things on the coast?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 12:33 PM~14504428
> *wuts up tiff...just here at work , how are things on the coast?
> *


Overcast up here, running around like a chicken with his head cut off  . How is work going?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 03:20 PM~14505981
> *Overcast up here, running around like a chicken with his head cut off   .  How is work going?
> *


work :thumbsdown: rather have overcast


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 05:11 PM~14506908
> *work :thumbsdown:  rather have overcast
> *


What's going on at work?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 17 2009, 07:13 PM~14507728
> *What's going on at work?
> *


nothing much just hot hot and hot :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 17 2009, 08:15 PM~14508099
> *nothing much just hot hot and hot :biggrin:
> *


Just think, next weekend you'll be in Santa Barbara near the beach!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Is that red 64 hopper from latin world gonna be there? ; )


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 18 2009, 04:02 PM~14512986
> *Is that red 64 hopper from latin world gonna be there? ; )
> *


u think u can take him :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 01:30 PM~14517947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 18 2009, 07:35 PM~14514197
> *u think u can take him :0  :0
> *


Damn skippy! Lol just want david to bust that shit out agian!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 19 2009, 09:06 PM~14521447
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 19 2009, 10:31 PM~14522280
> *Damn skippy! Lol just want david to bust that shit out agian!
> *


 :0 i dont knowwwww......could be a challenge....RYDERZ could be beat....dont know when but they could :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 20 2009, 06:34 AM~14523562
> *:0 i dont knowwwww......could be a challenge....RYDERZ could be beat....dont know when but they could :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Lol we take on all challengers! But big david is the homie and he knows whats up!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 20 2009, 09:04 AM~14524299
> *Lol we take on all challengers! But big david is the homie and he knows whats up!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jul 20 2009, 09:04 AM~14524299
> *Lol we take on all challengers! But big david is the homie and he knows whats up!
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 20 2009, 05:52 PM~14530102
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 20 2009, 06:27 PM~14530536
> *:420:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 20 2009, 08:27 PM~14532103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :|


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 20 2009, 08:31 PM~14532168
> *:h5:  :|
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 20 2009, 08:50 PM~14532353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 20 2009, 08:50 PM~14532353
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IM jackin your smiley... LOL


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 21 2009, 06:48 AM~14535690
> *IM jackin your smiley... LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :twak: 


sup alex


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Jul 21 2009, 04:31 PM~14541802
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 21 2009, 06:48 AM~14535690
> *IM jackin your smiley... LOL
> 
> 
> ...


YOU







THERES







NO JACKING ON HERE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 21 2009, 05:35 PM~14542450
> *YOU
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 21 2009, 08:39 PM~14544491
> *:thumbsup:
> *


sup robert....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 08:45 PM~14544562
> *sup robert....
> *


Here chillin...........hows da show coming along?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 21 2009, 09:40 PM~14545219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Jul 21 2009, 10:20 PM~14545593
> *Here chillin...........hows da show coming along?
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Jul 21 2009, 04:20 PM~14541673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO... Shit you know everyone one gonna do it.... Its a dope smiley at least I told you instead of some peeps just takin it... LOL Tell John to hit me up.












AG!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2009, 10:02 AM~14548921
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jul 22 2009, 09:57 AM~14548870
> *Chillin waiting for the bucket to get some more color...
> LMAO... Shit you know everyone one gonna do it.... Its a dope smiley at least I told you instead of some peeps just takin it... LOL Tell John to hit me up.
> 
> ...


TRUE THAT I NOT CARE HOMIE TAKE ALL U WANT THATS WHY I POST THEM AND I'LL LET JOHN KNOW TO HIT YOU UP


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2009, 06:49 PM~14554335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 22 2009, 06:49 PM~14554335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Jul 22 2009, 05:36 PM~14553658
> *TRUE THAT I NOT CARE HOMIE TAKE ALL U WANT THATS WHY I POST THEM AND I'LL LET JOHN KNOW TO HIT YOU UP
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2009, 08:24 AM~14568927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

D BLACK HOLE will be there











:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2009, 04:04 PM~14573645
> *D BLACK  HOLE will be there
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 24 2009, 10:19 PM~14576364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 24 2009, 10:31 PM~14576441
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 25 2009, 11:12 PM~14582840
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 24 2009, 04:04 PM~14573645
> *D BLACK  HOLE will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 26 2009, 12:38 PM~14585758
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 26 2009, 12:53 PM~14585822
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Jul 26 2009, 02:52 PM~14586435
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 8 2009, 07:38 PM~12944965
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 26 2009, 05:17 PM~14587480
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 26 2009, 08:00 PM~14588675
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 28 2009, 08:20 PM~14610282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 28 2009, 08:20 PM~14610282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 29 2009, 03:56 PM~14618918
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jul 30 2009, 03:54 AM~14624779
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Midwest Showdown (Mar 25, 2009)

YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI

















DOMESTIC 60'S,70'S,80'S MILD/WILD
DOMESTIC AND IMPORT COMPACT MILD/WILD
TRUCK/SUV
MUSCLE
LUXURY
TRADITIONAL HOTROD
SPORT AND CRUISER MOTORCYCLE
BEST INTERIOR
BEST USE OF CHROME
BEST PAINT
BEST OF SHOW
CLUB TROPHY

Ok everyone there's only a week left to get registered for the show. Don't be left out of the show. Spots are filling up fast!!!! GOTO YOURWHIP.COM TO GET REGISTERED 

The day of the show there will be YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN CUSTOM CARSHOW INSIDE HALL A AND B WITH A MOTORCYCLE STUNT SHOW, LIVE PERFORMANCES HYDRO COMP.(SINGLE AND DUOBLE PUMP $300,$200 AND $100 PAYOUT, CELEB. GUEST NATE PRITCHETT FROM ALL OUT PINKS, CHUCK HOLLYWOOD FROM ESPN DOING THE MADDEN FOOTBALL VIDEO GAME COMP., AND A AFTER PARTY AT MBARGOS NIGHT CLUB !! There will also be a ALL FORD SHOW WITH OVER 400 MUSTANGS IN PARKING LOT and the MEMPHIS BBQ NETWORK RIB COOK OFF IN HALL C


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jul 30 2009, 08:34 AM~14625878
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jul 31 2009, 06:32 AM~14636226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Midwest Showdown_@Jul 30 2009, 06:47 AM~14625230
> *YOURWHIP.COM'S MIDWEST SHOWDOWN 2009
> ROCK FINANICAL SHOWPLACE NOVI MI
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

TTT ONE FIRME SHOW


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@Aug 1 2009, 11:42 PM~14650351
> *TTT ONE FIRME SHOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 2 2009, 10:46 AM~14651997
> *TTMFT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 3 2009, 09:16 PM~14666563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Can I bring this?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 5 2009, 09:15 AM~14681755
> *Can I bring this?
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: nope...hahahahaha....of coarse u can..as long as i get my mix :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> Can I bring this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I guess you guys don't want me there. Hahahahaha


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 5 2009, 09:22 PM~14689236
> *I guess you guys don't want me there. Hahahahaha
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Ill be there..... For the BBQ!!!!

Oh snap!!!








Found that in the Lifestyle forum....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 7 2009, 10:37 PM~14708840
> *Ill be there..... For the BBQ!!!!
> 
> Oh snap!!!
> ...


oh snap x2 :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 9 2009, 08:10 PM~14720428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 10 2009, 05:36 AM~14723017
> *ttt
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 10 2009, 09:23 PM~14731533
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for this show I know it's gonna be off the hizzy fo shizzy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 10 2009, 09:33 PM~14731678
> *Can't wait for this show I know it's gonna be off the hizzy fo shizzy!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yup Yup


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 10 2009, 09:23 PM~14731533
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Good Morning!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 10 2009, 09:33 PM~14731678
> *Can't wait for this show I know it's gonna be off the hizzy fo shizzy!!!! :biggrin:
> *




It will be OK!!!! HAHAHAHAHA Shit I hope I am ready for it. If not then Ill be bootleggin... SHHHHHHHHHHHHH

YOU KNOW THATS MY FAVORITE SHOW....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

MENUDO,MMM MMMM :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Aug 7 2009, 10:37 PM~14708840
> *Ill be there..... For the BBQ!!!!
> 
> Oh snap!!!
> ...


   Missed it. :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

registration is 5am to 11am firm..! show starts 11am to 5pm firm..!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Aug 11 2009, 06:27 PM~14740103
> *registration is 5am to 11am firm..! show starts 11am to 5pm firm..!
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong THread ....Try This one
browns movement show


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 11 2009, 06:48 PM~14740300
> *Wrong THread ....Try This one
> browns movement show
> 
> *


HATER YOU POST YOUR FLYER ON OTHER TOPICS LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP WE GO!!!!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Aug 11 2009, 07:22 PM~14740701
> *HATER YOU POST YOUR FLYER ON OTHER TOPICS LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


only promoters shit not clubs..get it right :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Aug 11 2009, 07:40 PM~14740915
> *TO THE TOP WE GO!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 11 2009, 07:46 PM~14740995
> *only promoters shit not clubs..get it right :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

is there going to in door showings or is going to be out in the feild like last time???


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@Aug 12 2009, 04:47 PM~14749756
> *is  there going to in door showings or is going to be out in the feild like last time???
> *


it's all outdoors but this year the fairgrounds gave us more area so will be plenty of room this year


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 12 2009, 08:26 PM~14752067
> *it's all outdoors but this year the fairgrounds gave us more area so will be plenty of room this year
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chingonlincoln (May 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 12 2009, 08:26 PM~14752067
> *it's all outdoors but this year the fairgrounds gave us more area so will be plenty of room this year
> *


i was just asking cuz i have a black lincoln and i took it last year to that show and i had to keep wiping i down cuz of all the dust and i had indoors at da nationals this year and i only wiped it down like twice black hard to keep clean but ill try to be there early this year to see if i could get a spot on the pavment this year :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingonlincoln_@Aug 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14761940
> *i was just asking cuz i have a black lincoln and  i took it last year to that show and i had to keep wiping i down cuz of all the dust and i had indoors at da nationals this year and i only wiped it down like twice black hard to keep clean but ill try to be there early this year to see if i could get a spot on the pavment this year :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 11 2009, 07:46 PM~14740995
> *only promoters shit not clubs..get it right :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Get over it!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 14 2009, 07:13 AM~14767231
> *Get over it!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 14 2009, 07:13 AM~14767231
> *Get over it!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 14 2009, 09:35 PM~14774599
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 15 2009, 12:03 PM~14777871
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID+Aug 16 2009, 09:27 AM~14783509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 18 2009, 07:35 PM~14811205
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT FOR CARNALES UNIDOS........ :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 20 2009, 04:55 PM~14831451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 17 2009, 06:42 PM~14797248
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hey you! Hows it going? We have been camping for the past couple of days at Lopez Lake before school started for the kids. What have you been up to?


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Aug 21 2009, 11:51 AM~14840349
> *WHAT UP!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: SUP TINO!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 22 2009, 02:39 PM~14848762
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## L.G. (Jul 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 23 2009, 09:10 PM~14859350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 26 2009, 06:28 AM~14884646
> *ttt
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 27 2009, 05:20 PM~14901904
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Aug 28 2009, 05:46 AM~14906956
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 28 2009, 11:08 AM~14909762
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 28 2009, 08:24 PM~14915781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BALLERZ INC BKS (Aug 24, 2009)

BALLERZ INC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...........


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 1 2009, 08:02 PM~14953463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! :wave: Bigshod!


----------



## Shoeshine (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 28 2009, 08:24 PM~14915781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shoeshine_@Sep 2 2009, 09:39 AM~14958607
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wuts up tiff :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 2 2009, 04:44 PM~14962686
> *wuts up tiff :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


can't sleep. Have to go to court today!  so I'd thought I'd come on here and TTT!  How ya doing?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Bump!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 5 2009, 05:15 AM~14987430
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14992049
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Go pass out fliers tomorrow PREEMOE!!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Sep 5 2009, 07:50 PM~14992059
> *Go pass out fliers tomorrow PREEMOE!!!!
> *


allday....got hustle these out


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 5 2009, 08:48 AM~14988182
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 6 2009, 11:37 PM~15001108
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Sep 5 2009, 07:57 PM~14992116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 9 2009, 07:18 PM~15031853
> *:uh:
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bout 5 weeks til the show...... :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Sep 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15033502
> *Bout 5 weeks til the show...... :thumbsup:
> *


yes sir....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 9 2009, 11:33 PM~15035437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Sep 10 2009, 08:45 PM~15045217
> *:biggrin:
> *


wut up LIL abel


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GET READY .......THIS SHOW WILL BE BAD ASS...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SINGLE PUMP ...DOUBLE PUMP.....BE THERE......


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15054291
> *SINGLE PUMP ...DOUBLE PUMP.....BE THERE......
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrangel71_@Sep 11 2009, 05:29 PM~15054927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15054291
> *SINGLE PUMP ...DOUBLE PUMP.....BE THERE......
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 11 2009, 06:40 AM~15048548
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 13 2009, 03:27 AM~15065031
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME. IT WAS A VERY GOOD SPEECH FROM HARVEY AND THE PREACHER.CONGRATULATIONS ON THE HALL OF FAME. MAKE A LITTLE ROOM FOR TRAFFIC AT YOUR SHOW


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 14 2009, 09:16 PM~15083279
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME. IT WAS A VERY GOOD SPEECH FROM HARVEY AND THE PREACHER.CONGRATULATIONS ON THE HALL OF FAME. MAKE A LITTLE ROOM FOR TRAFFIC AT YOUR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 14 2009, 09:16 PM~15083279
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME. IT WAS A VERY GOOD SPEECH FROM HARVEY AND THE PREACHER.CONGRATULATIONS ON THE HALL OF FAME. MAKE A LITTLE ROOM FOR TRAFFIC AT YOUR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt 
:wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

any roll call :dunno:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 16 2009, 04:42 PM~15101365
> *any roll call  :dunno:
> *


Sup B, you gon b here for this one!!!


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Sep 16 2009, 05:56 PM~15102014
> *Sup B, you gon b here for this one!!!
> *


of course, probably roll up saturday.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 16 2009, 04:42 PM~15101365
> *any roll call  :dunno:
> *


im there :cheesy:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 16 2009, 07:18 PM~15102792
> *im there :cheesy:
> *


sooo thats three now :0


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

is it this week there a show at east high?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Sep 14 2009, 09:16 PM~15083279
> *IT WAS GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS AT THE LOWRIDER HALL OF FAME. IT WAS A VERY GOOD SPEECH FROM HARVEY AND THE PREACHER.CONGRATULATIONS ON THE HALL OF FAME. MAKE A LITTLE ROOM FOR TRAFFIC AT YOUR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

SINGLE PUMP ...DOUBLE PUMP.....BE THERE...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Sep 16 2009, 08:09 PM~15103300
> *is it  this week there a show at east high?
> *


yes saturday at 3


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

A LITTLE EYE CANDY IN ALL THIS EMPTYNESS


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Bout a month away... cant wait!!!!


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE MOFO TOP!!


----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

CAR SH :cheesy: W.. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Sep 17 2009, 02:49 PM~15110092
> *SINGLE PUMP ...DOUBLE PUMP.....BE THERE...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 18 2009, 04:19 PM~15121548
> *TTT :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 18 2009, 04:24 PM~15121589
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

WHATS UP SHOD


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Sep 20 2009, 06:11 AM~15131572
> *TTT
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

You can use shocks or chains


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15145281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15145281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 17 2009, 08:11 PM~15113178
> *A LITTLE EYE CANDY IN ALL THIS EMPTYNESS
> 
> 
> ...


My eyes are burning.... 








:0


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

WHAT UP FELLAS????


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15145281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Sep 22 2009, 02:17 PM~15154563
> *WHAT UP FELLAS????
> *


sup tino u gonna make it down here :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Angel 71 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 22 2009, 07:39 PM~15157242
> *sup tino u gonna make it down here :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You know itttttttttttttttt....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TINO'G'_@Sep 24 2009, 05:35 PM~15177952
> *You know itttttttttttttttt....
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Sep 26 2009, 10:33 PM~15196713
> *TTT
> *


 :uh: ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Feb 7 2009, 10:30 PM~12938745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BE THERE........... :biggrin:


----------



## FAMOUSLIMETRUCK (Jan 14, 2009)

THERE IS GOIN TO BE THE DUB SHOW IN LA. ON OCT 18. ALSO. SUCKS


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FAMOUSLIMETRUCK_@Sep 28 2009, 05:29 PM~15211445
> *THERE IS GOIN TO BE THE DUB SHOW IN LA. ON OCT 18. ALSO.  SUCKS
> *


4 dub :biggrin:


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

WHATS CRACKIN SHOD AND HARVEY AND THE REST OF THE BROTHAS FROM CARNALES UNIDOS THANKS FOR THE LOVE.................MUCH RESPECT...........AND U KNOW ILL BE THERE ................


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 28 2009, 06:24 PM~15211989
> *4 dub :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

este guey :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Sep 29 2009, 11:49 AM~15218779
> *WHATS CRACKIN SHOD AND HARVEY AND THE REST OF THE BROTHAS FROM CARNALES UNIDOS THANKS FOR THE LOVE.................MUCH RESPECT...........AND U KNOW ILL BE THERE ................
> *


   SEE U THERE CHRIS :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Is Pomona the same day? :uh:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*NEW FRIENDS C.C. WILL BE N THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15145281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

might not make it.....


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 1 2009, 12:32 PM~15240370
> *might not make it.....
> *


WHAT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 1 2009, 04:55 PM~15242705
> *WHAT
> *


Dion is clearing my car today. Craig just finished the touch ups and some more stripping. Intrior goes in next week. At least my chrome is all done underneath. Need to swap engine parts still. I'll put my mechanical skills in double overdrive. Still waiting for my shipment from Monster cable to finish up my stereo. You know how that shit goes. Btw your Elco looked good in Dtown. If my car isn't done ill hit the show with the Flex.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 1 2009, 05:24 PM~15242964
> *Dion is clearing my car today. Craig just finished the touch ups and some more stripping. Intrior goes in next week. At least my chrome is all done underneath. Need to swap engine parts still. I'll put my mechanical skills in double overdrive. Still waiting for my shipment from Monster cable to finish up my stereo. You know how that shit goes. Btw your Elco looked good in Dtown. If my car isn't done ill hit the show with the Flex.
> *


 :nosad: hoping to check it out.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 1 2009, 07:12 PM~15243891
> *:nosad: hoping to check it out.
> *


x2 :uh:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 1 2009, 05:24 PM~15242964
> *Dion is clearing my car today. Craig just finished the touch ups and some more stripping. Intrior goes in next week. At least my chrome is all done underneath. Need to swap engine parts still. I'll put my mechanical skills in double overdrive. Still waiting for my shipment from Monster cable to finish up my stereo. You know how that shit goes. Btw your Elco looked good in Dtown. If my car isn't done ill hit the show with the Flex.
> *


aww foouyee. i was hopin to see this ride there to  jus dont open the hood or turn on your stereo :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Can't wait homies!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B DOG+Oct 1 2009, 07:12 PM~15243891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If its not done why waste my time? Just like going on a date with out no money. Just dont do that shit!!!!... We'll see what happens.. Ill have something there rather the MC or the Flex.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 2 2009, 06:44 AM~15247222
> *If its not done why waste my time? Just like going on a date with out no money. Just dont do that shit!!!!... We'll see what happens.. Ill have something there rather the MC or the Flex.
> *


 :0 u have to pay :roflmao: :roflmao: sucka :0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 2 2009, 05:46 PM~15252606
> *:0 u have to pay :roflmao:  :roflmao: sucka :0
> *


Unlike you PRIMO.. IM A GENTLEMAN!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: If you believe that then your CRAZY!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 1 2009, 05:24 PM~15242964
> *Dion is clearing my car today. Craig just finished the touch ups and some more stripping. Intrior goes in next week. At least my chrome is all done underneath. Need to swap engine parts still. I'll put my mechanical skills in double overdrive. Still waiting for my shipment from Monster cable to finish up my stereo. You know how that shit goes. Btw your Elco looked good in Dtown. If my car isn't done ill hit the show with the Flex.
> *


YOU NEED HELP LET ME KNOW ..... :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 3 2009, 10:32 AM~15257351
> *YOU NEED HELP LET ME KNOW ..... :biggrin:
> *


YEAH I PERSONALLY NEED HELP... MY car well Ill let you know....


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Oct 2 2009, 09:15 PM~15254408
> *Unlike you PRIMO.. IM A GENTLEMAN!!!!  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :thumbsup: If you believe that then your CRAZY!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 3 2009, 06:49 PM~15259821
> *:uh:
> *


x2 :uh: :uh:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

Two weeks away fellas!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 4 2009, 06:23 PM~15266393
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Oct 5 2009, 04:40 AM~15269718
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## MrFleetline (Nov 27, 2007)

Lindsay's Finest Car Show


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 5 2009, 07:24 PM~15276855
> *
> *


see you sunday @ 9 am......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15145281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MrFleetline_@Oct 6 2009, 02:18 PM~15284586
> *Lindsay's Finest Car Show
> *


will see you guys there!


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

classic dreams will be in the house ttt


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

U COULD SIGN UP AT WWW.MAINSTREETCANOGAPARK.ORG/DIA2K9


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Brown Effects is going to be there...B.B.Q with classic dreams and classic image....we doing it big on the grill tho......


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Oct 7 2009, 08:52 PM~15299064
> * Brown Effects is going to be there...B.B.Q with classic dreams and classic image....we doing it big on the grill tho......
> *


will see you guys there


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

im in charge of the bbq contest, i will be walking around judging :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 8 2009, 07:34 PM~15306668
> *im in charge of the bbq contest, i will be walking around judging :0  :0
> *


cool...make sure u come by the Brown Effects tent...ill be expecting a trophy tho.... :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

ten more days count down!


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 8 2009, 08:54 PM~15307380
> *ten more days count down!
> *


i smell the Carne Asada already.....My boy gabril is going to take care of all us... :worship:


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*can u bbq at this show... are they allow..*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 8 2009, 06:34 PM~15306668
> *im in charge of the bbq contest, i will be walking around judging :0  :0
> *


ARe you cooking to Big Shod???


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 8 2009, 07:54 PM~15307380
> *ten more days count down!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow+Oct 8 2009, 07:50 PM~15307355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

:yes: getting closer


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

:roflmao: ...man this show is going to be craking....got to give it up to carnales last year show was of the chaim..and from the looks of thing this years is going to be better...good job guys....see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15145281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Sep 21 2009, 05:58 PM~15145281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0 :0 almost


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

5 more days :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Premier C.C will have their line-up there to support Carnales Unidos


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 13 2009, 09:50 PM~15349950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 13 2009, 08:50 PM~15349950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see you guys this weekend.


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Strictly Business will be in the house.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Oct 14 2009, 07:30 PM~15359706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 14 2009, 07:47 PM~15359942
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 14 2009, 07:51 PM~15360005
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 14 2009, 12:32 PM~15354898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Oct 14 2009, 11:07 PM~15362729
> *  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Oct 14 2009, 07:22 PM~15359602
> *We'll see you guys this weekend.
> *


See you there. Hoping to bring some cars down from L.A


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

3 more days..... uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

can i get a class list?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

Menudo will be ready for Sunday.............. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 05:49 PM~15370827
> *Menudo will be ready for Sunday.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where at and what time?


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 05:49 PM~15370827
> *Menudo will be ready for Sunday.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


where at and what time?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 8 2009, 05:34 PM~15306668
> *im in charge of the bbq contest, i will be walking around judging :0  :0
> *



I THINK YOU NEED AN ASSISTANT...IM THE MAN FOR THE POSITION :biggrin: ILL BE THERE TAKING PICS. SO SOMEONE THROW ME A RIB AND A BEER :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Oct 15 2009, 07:13 PM~15371173
> *where at and what time?
> *


i think it going to be in a booth, but it's free !!!! cant beat that

first come first serve as the past 3 years , :biggrin: :biggrin: 

oh yea ... EL Raider took the last bowl last year :angry:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 07:24 PM~15371330
> *I THINK YOU NEED AN ASSISTANT...IM THE MAN FOR THE POSITION :biggrin: ILL BE THERE TAKING PICS. SO SOMEONE THROW ME A RIB AND A BEER :biggrin:
> *


U got it :h5:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 06:35 PM~15371474
> *U got it :h5:
> *



LOOK FOR THE INDIO WITH THE STREETLOW HAT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 08:08 PM~15371958
> *LOOK FOR THE INDIO WITH THE STREETLOW HAT  :biggrin:
> *


look for me with a fork and a plate :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 15 2009, 07:42 PM~15371573
> *WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY
> *


u got it...have a safe trip up here


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 07:34 PM~15371458
> *i think it going to be in a booth, but it's free !!!! cant beat that
> 
> first come first serve as the past 3 years ,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


THAT ASS :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 15 2009, 07:42 PM~15371573
> *WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS SUNDAY
> *


7 CARS DEEP,NOT BAD


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 07:08 PM~15371969
> *look for me with a fork and a plate :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 08:32 PM~15372371
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he aint playing :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

See you guys on Sunday charging the Wagon's batteries as we speak :biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 15 2009, 08:39 PM~15372464
> *See you guys on Sunday charging the Wagon's batteries as we speak  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: See you there homie!!


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 06:49 PM~15370827
> *Menudo will be ready for Sunday.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Oct 15 2009, 08:45 PM~15372536
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WHAT UP OG


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 15 2009, 08:39 PM~15372464
> *See you guys on Sunday charging the Wagon's batteries as we speak  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE RICHIE BE SAFE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 15 2009, 08:27 PM~15372294
> *THAT ASS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Oct 15 2009, 08:35 PM~15372416
> *he aint playing  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 15 2009, 07:39 PM~15372464
> *See you guys on Sunday charging the Wagon's batteries as we speak  :biggrin:
> *



NEED A DETAIL? IM OFF EARLY TOMORROW. LET ME KNOW. NO ONE CAN TOUCH SUPREME AUTO DEFACING :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 09:18 PM~15372943
> *NEED A DETAIL? IM OFF EARLY TOMORROW. LET ME KNOW. NO ONE CAN TOUCH SUPREME AUTO DEFACING :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 08:57 PM~15373480
> *:scrutinize:
> *



it was a misprint in a layout they did. instead of detailing they put defacing :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 09:59 PM~15373505
> *it was a misprint in a layout they did. instead of detailing they put defacing :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 15 2009, 06:49 PM~15370827
> *Menudo will be ready for Sunday.............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Why u tellin everybody about da menudo? Last year i didnt get me any scooby downed the whole pot!!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 15 2009, 10:20 PM~15373784
> *Why u tellin everybody about da menudo? Last year i didnt get me any scooby downed the whole pot!!!
> *


 :0 he is not gonna be there this year...so its all u


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Two More Days!


----------



## jrrl (May 21, 2008)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Oct 16 2009, 11:39 AM~15378145
> *TTT
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

See ya'll tomorrow


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HardtoPlease65_@Oct 16 2009, 09:25 PM~15383367
> *See ya'll tomorrow
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

does any one know what time are the gates going to open up on sat. ....and what time are they closing.....and were do we line up for the menudo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Oct 16 2009, 11:49 PM~15384675
> * does any one know what time are the gates going to open up on sat. ....and what time are they closing.....and were do we line up for the menudo :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gates open today at appx.11-4 and the menudo line starts behind me :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

For everyone coming for the saturday move-in have a safe drive and will see u there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 16 2009, 02:36 PM~15379828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

lookin good ...alot of nice rides and its only saturday


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2009, 02:55 PM~15387891
> *lookin good ...alot of nice rides and its only saturday
> *



SHOD NO GOLF CARTS THIS TIME HOMIE ACTING LIKE A WEDDING IS IN PLACE FOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by groupebks_@Oct 17 2009, 03:38 PM~15388114
> *SHOD NO GOLF CARTS THIS TIME HOMIE ACTING LIKE A WEDDING IS IN PLACE FOO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont think they had once since u did a wedding crasher on that one....but free beer is free beer right!!


----------



## madrigalkustoms (Jun 23, 2009)

Valley Cruisers just got into town for the show. We brought the Marley trike and the marvin the martian beach cruiser. will see you guys tomorrow morning.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15389679
> *Valley Cruisers just got into town for the show. We brought the Marley trike and the marvin the martian beach cruiser. will see you guys tomorrow morning.
> *


good luck out there bro i wanted to go but im still tired from vegas


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

CLASSIC DREAMS WILL SEE YOU GUYS IN THE MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2009, 02:55 PM~15387891
> *lookin good ...alot of nice rides and its only saturday
> *


pics


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 17 2009, 10:22 PM~15390616
> *pics
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2009, 02:55 PM~15387891
> *lookin good ...alot of nice rides and its only saturday
> *


and some more nice ones to show up on Sunday!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 17 2009, 10:29 PM~15390666
> *and some more nice ones to show up on Sunday!
> *


x10000000000000000000

:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madrigalkustoms_@Oct 17 2009, 07:54 PM~15389679
> *Valley Cruisers just got into town for the show. We brought the Marley trike and the marvin the martian beach cruiser. will see you guys tomorrow morning.
> *



good luck Jose  take some pics 4 those of us da can't make it :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Oct 17 2009, 10:34 PM~15390699
> *good luck Jose    take some pics 4 those of us da can't make it  :biggrin:
> *


i made a special menudo for u :0 :tears:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

ITS THAT TIME HOMIES........... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

it's show time...everyone have a safe trip...see u there    

:h5:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 18 2009, 04:38 AM~15391573
> *it's show time...everyone have a safe trip...see u there
> 
> :h5:
> *


x100000000000


----------



## Tejano lowrider (Sep 15, 2002)

Just want to invite you out to my show!  











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2T7psRgAHQ...player_embedded


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 18 2009, 12:28 AM~15391185
> *ITS THAT TIME HOMIES........... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2009, 10:36 PM~15390717
> *i made a special menudo for u :0  :tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

good hopp thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Where the pictures at? I was in Lancaster watching my daughter regain her title.. WHICH SHE DID.. ABA #1 girls 7 years old...


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Oct 18 2009, 07:07 PM~15394998
> *good hopp thanks  :biggrin:
> *



cool thanks.. we try r best...ryderz


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

good show


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT. :thumbsup: SPECIAL THANKS TO SHOD PRES. OF CARNALES UNIDOS BAKERSFIELD FOR ALL THE HELP/HOSPITALITY. :h5: LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEARS!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

WATCHA KEEBS DOING IT AT CARNALES UNIDOS SHOW. IN BAKERS! 
62" HOPE SINGLE PUMP! :thumbsup:
































[/quote]


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls+Oct 18 2009, 07:51 PM~15395624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey foo .... :angry: u never came back out :angry: hhahahahahah jk bro...glad u had a great time :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 18 2009, 08:34 PM~15396184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT A NICE A$$ PIC


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 18 2009, 08:34 PM~15396184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: weres mine
:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Oct 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15396637
> *:biggrin: weres mine
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

GOOD SHOW  HAD A GOOD TIME...ANOTHER GOOD FU*K IT IT SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 18 2009, 08:32 PM~15396160
> *
> hey foo .... :angry: u never came back out  :angry: hhahahahahah jk bro...glad u had a great time :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



HEY I TOLD YOU I WAS GONNA BBQ. I WAS BY THE GRILL. SMOKE SIGNALS WERE STRONG. :dunno: WHY DIDN'T YOU GO BY... :biggrin: THANKS SHOD.


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

What's up where's all the pic of the show at


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONCE AGAIN DELANO PUTTING IT DOWN. AT THE BAKERSFIELD CAR SHOW.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 18 2009, 08:34 PM~15396184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fukin great pic bro all 3 bumper checkin ! Props to cut throat for being cool ass folks!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 18 2009, 10:45 PM~15397263
> *Fukin great pic bro all 3 bumper checkin ! Props to cut throat for being cool ass folks!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 18 2009, 09:48 PM~15397316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike 47 Fleetline (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's my little video. It was a great show. BROWN SOCIETY CC had a good time. Thanks Carnales Unidos CC


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Good show, good amount of rides and big ups to Carnales Unidos CC


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

:biggrin: from the pics...it looked like a nice show. any 67's representing????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

GOOD SHOW <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*NEW FRIENDS C.C*. </span>HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE.


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Premier had some good rides out as always! (This Rag Glasshouse got me thinking...)


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)




----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

Wasnt this for sale a while back on this site? 










its a clean ride!


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Who Won The Hop In Each Category?


----------



## Damasio's Custom'z (Apr 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 18 2009, 09:48 PM~15397316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 18 2009, 09:51 PM~15397357
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup b


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> WATCHA KEEBS DOING IT AT CARNALES UNIDOS SHOW. IN BAKERS!
> 62" HOPE SINGLE PUMP! :thumbsup:


[/quote]
HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 19 2009, 02:00 AM~15398712
> *Sup b
> *


The 599 crew as well straight clownin damasio more cool ass peeps


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 19 2009, 06:55 AM~15399367
> *The 599 crew as well straight clownin damasio more cool ass peeps
> *


hell ya thats what we try to do keep it real and for the most part its all
_FUN_


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Oct 18 2009, 10:42 PM~15397865
> *Here's my little video.  It was a great show. BROWN SOCIETY CC had a good time.  Thanks Carnales Unidos CC
> 
> 
> *


LOOKN GOOD


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS CARNALES UNIDOS TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THANKS FOR THE MENUDO IT HIT THE SPOT  

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

BIG THANKS TO BLVD KINGS FOR LETTING US USE YOUR B-B-Q GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES.  :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Oct 18 2009, 10:42 PM~15397865
> *Here's my little video.  It was a great show. BROWN SOCIETY CC had a good time.  Thanks Carnales Unidos CC
> 
> 
> *




GOOD VIDEO BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 09:10 AM~15400184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC.....


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 10:45 AM~15401055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is john and adrian holding hands in this pic?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 19 2009, 11:16 AM~15401344
> *Is it just me or is john and adrian holding hands in this pic?
> *


mas putos....... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 19 2009, 11:16 AM~15401344
> *Is it just me or is john and adrian holding hands in this pic?
> *


DONT HATE PUTO LOL........


----------



## sangremaya66 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good show we had slot of fun make sure to never take away bar b que that makes the diff !!!!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

RYDERZ AND USA MOTORSPORTS KICKING IT....
ME, JOHN, GILBERT, RAYMON, BEN, GARY


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

RYDERZ AND STRIGHT CLOWNIN.......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 19 2009, 12:03 PM~15401834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2009, 09:10 AM~15400185
> *THANKS CARNALES UNIDOS TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THANKS FOR THE MENUDO IT HIT THE SPOT
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


x10 :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 10:45 AM~15401055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how cute ....i think ther in love. :biggrin: :biggrin: good pic...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 09:36 AM~15400453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


groupeeeeeeee hug :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mike 47 Fleetline_@Oct 18 2009, 10:42 PM~15397865
> *Here's my little video.  It was a great show. BROWN SOCIETY CC had a good time.  Thanks Carnales Unidos CC
> 
> 
> *


straight clownin$$$$rydez baby putting it down good show we all had fun ...


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Oct 19 2009, 12:21 PM~15401980
> *how cute ....i think ther in love. :biggrin:  :biggrin: good pic...
> *


OH SHIT YOU TO PUTO LOL THERES ENOUGH FOR YOU TOO...........


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

i see you big man...what it do


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Oct 19 2009, 12:29 PM~15402057
> *i see you big man...what it do
> *


RECOVERING AND YOU......


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 19 2009, 12:28 PM~15402046
> *OH SHIT YOU TO PUTO LOL THERES ENOUGH FOR YOU TOO...........
> *


cabron they didnt get me holding hands....only your chee chee :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 19 2009, 12:31 PM~15402073
> *RECOVERING AND YOU......
> *


chillin  drinking a red bull abought to take flight... :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 19 2009, 06:55 AM~15399367
> *The 599 crew as well straight clownin damasio more cool ass peeps
> *


same for all you out there...


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Oct 19 2009, 12:31 PM~15402074
> *cabron they didnt get me holding hands....only your chee chee  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW THE RULE PIC'S OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN.........





































AND WHY U TELLING EVERYBODY LOL.........


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Oct 19 2009, 12:31 PM~15402074
> *cabron they didnt get me holding hands....only your chee chee  :biggrin:
> *


Lol funny shit


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

THANKS CARNALES WE HAD A GOODTIME WITH YOU GUYS ....GOOD SHOW ....BIGSHOD BIG THANKS FOR THE MENDO........ALL THE GUYS THAT HELP WITH HOP BIG THANKS...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

CONGRADTS ONUR WIN COMPA


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Oct 19 2009, 09:10 AM~15400185
> *THANKS CARNALES UNIDOS TRAFFIC HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE THANKS FOR THE MENUDO IT HIT THE SPOT
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


X1964,THANKS BIGSHOD FOR THE MENUDO IT WAS OF THE HOOK,GOOD SHOW HAD A BLAST THANKS AGAIN CARNALES SEE U NEXT YEAR,TRINO :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 19 2009, 03:24 PM~15404380
> *
> 
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 19 2009, 11:56 AM~15401764
> *
> 
> 
> ...



and my daughter breanna.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Oct 19 2009, 03:56 PM~15404125
> *X1964,THANKS BIGSHOD FOR THE MENUDO IT WAS OF THE HOOK,GOOD SHOW HAD A BLAST THANKS AGAIN CARNALES SEE U NEXT YEAR,TRINO :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for coming fellas!!! See you guys in a couple of weeks! :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

YUP WE HAD A GOOD TIME IT WAS ALL FUN AND GAMES OUT THERE CANT WAIT TELL NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

First off in be half of Brown Effects we want to thanx Carnales Unidos C.C. for there hospitality...great show guys..nice cars and good people...we had a cu time out there...looking forward to next year..thanxs Carnales......Brown Effects 10 strong at the show.....







...








..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







my boys cooling down in the A/C....







Classic Dreams repping for the 30's 40's &50's...







..







..







..


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

On behalf of Carnales Unidos we would like to thank everyone who came out to support our Benefit Car Show. It would not have been a success without everyone's support. Thank you and we hope to see everyone next year.


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Classic Dreams still Repping...







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..







..my boys Anthony first hop...fu was nerves as hell.. that and low batterys i give it up to him do...good job Anthony repping Brown Effects.... dont tripp do homeboy just charge those batterys lol..







..








..


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

the cowboy hitting 94"


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

3 hoppers getting it.....!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 19 2009, 09:17 PM~15407485
> *3 hoppers getting it.....!
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64 (Feb 18, 2003)

> Classic Dreams still Repping...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 17 2009, 10:36 PM~15390717
> *i made a special menudo for u :0  :tears:
> *



thx bro but wife is going thru some ruff times wit 1 of her niece's she was in Tucson AZ n just got back last night


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

just went thru the pics n congrats to CARNALES UNIDOS looks like I missed a great show  next year  congrats 2 all the whinners and every made it home safe


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

looking good phatboy  ryderz / 559 boyz clownin


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

wat it dew big shod


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Oct 19 2009, 06:38 PM~15405981
> *On behalf of Carnales Unidos we would like to thank everyone who came out to support our Benefit Car Show.  It would not have been a success without everyone's support.  Thank you and we hope to see everyone next year.
> *


what up joey! congrats to CARNALES UNIDOS on a great show! except for the fog in the morning driving up and the so called 82-83 degree heat......more like 100 degree heat! but besides that had a great time!


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 19 2009, 11:00 PM~15409550
> *looking good phatboy   ryderz / 559 boyz clownin
> *



THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> Glad to see Brown Effects back in the game! Its been years since I see that plaque fly and hopefully you guys keep growing!
> 
> 
> Thanxs Bro. we hope to make it stay and grow in Bakersfield!! looks like all the O.G. of bakersfield are glad to see it back.....thanx bakersfield...Brown Effects Est.in the 70's and Re- est in 2009


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Oct 19 2009, 11:02 PM~15409565
> *wat it dew big shod
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wut up


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily+Oct 19 2009, 01:54 PM~15402814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

NEW STYLE WOULD LIKE 2 THANK HARVEY AND THE GUYS 4 A GREAT SHOW


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe62_@Oct 19 2009, 06:38 PM~15405981
> *On behalf of Carnales Unidos we would like to thank everyone who came out to support our Benefit Car Show.  It would not have been a success without everyone's support.  Thank you and we hope to see everyone next year.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Premier C.C would like to thank Carnales Unidos for the great hospitality and a great show


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 21 2009, 09:31 AM~15421526
> *Premier C.C would like to thank Carnales Unidos for the great hospitality and a great show
> *


was up bro..are you the guy that was interested in my ltd bumper....


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low'n slow_@Oct 21 2009, 01:40 PM~15424205
> *was up bro..are you the guy that was interested in my ltd bumper....
> *


Yea! Thats me man :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

Big Thanks to my old friend HARVEY REYES! Thanks for the hospitality!

He was an OG when I first met him and still a TRUE OG in my book!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

whats really going on?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Oct 19 2009, 04:38 PM~15404527
> *
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


looks to me somebody was chipppppppin!


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 21 2009, 07:08 PM~15428015
> *
> whats really going on?
> *



I WAS VIOLATED LOL........




OK PUTO IT'S ON NOW........


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 21 2009, 07:08 PM~15428015
> *
> whats really going on?
> *


lol :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 21 2009, 07:34 PM~15428299
> *I WAS VIOLATED LOL........
> OK PUTO IT'S ON NOW........
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Oct 21 2009, 07:34 PM~15428299
> *I WAS VIOLATED LOL........
> OK PUTO IT'S ON NOW........
> *


All ur gunna do post the pic when u pushed me outta the Chair ****!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 21 2009, 09:02 PM~15429490
> *All ur gunna do post the pic when u pushed me outta the Chair ****!
> *


 :wave: i wanna see it :cheesy:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 21 2009, 07:08 PM~15428015
> *
> whats really going on?
> *


remember when we were cellies... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 21 2009, 09:02 PM~15429490
> *All ur gunna do post the pic when u pushed me outta the Chair ****!
> *


Do it phatputo .....


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 21 2009, 09:32 PM~15429813
> *Do it phatputo .....
> *


****!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> remember when we were cellies... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quote lmao


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 21 2009, 07:09 PM~15428033
> *
> *


Kool ASS pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

Yea! Thats me man :biggrin:
[/quote]

was bro...send me some pic of the ltd ....let me see what your working with :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@Oct 19 2009, 08:17 PM~15407485
> *3 hoppers getting it.....!
> 
> 
> *


Look at the hoppers wey! Look at the hoppers wey! Lmao


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Oct 21 2009, 09:24 PM~15429743
> *remember when we were cellies... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



FUCK Y U TELLING EVERYBODY....... :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 21 2009, 09:32 PM~15429813
> *Do it phatputo .....
> *




OH I AM I JUST HOPE SOMEONE DONT CALL C.P.S ON ME FOR CHILD ABUSE ON THIS MIDGET BEN............


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 22 2009, 05:57 PM~15438264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THE CARS WITH PREMIER R SUPER FU****G CLEAN  
I HAD 2 LOOK AT THEM 3 OR 4 TIMES


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Oct 24 2009, 08:04 AM~15453269
> *ALL THE CARS WITH PREMIER R SUPER FU****G CLEAN
> I HAD 2 LOOK AT THEM 3 OR 4 TIMES
> *


Thnx bro


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Oct 22 2009, 06:01 PM~15438304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

x2 the glasshouse is fucking nice


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Oct 24 2009, 10:43 PM~15458025
> *x2 the glasshouse is fucking nice
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

MO FLIX


----------



## BIG COUNTRY (Apr 2, 2008)

ALMOST FORGOT ONE MORE FLICK!!! :biggrin: G


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

AND FOR THE ONES THAT WANTED TO KNOW WHY I MISSED THE CARNALES SHOW HERE YOU GO ...JUST DOING MY PART ON REPPING FOR BAKERSFIELD 

http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?ID=2332


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 26 2009, 08:36 PM~15476192
> *AND FOR THE ONES THAT WANTED TO KNOW WHY I MISSED THE CARNALES SHOW HERE YOU GO ...JUST DOING MY PART ON REPPING FOR BAKERSFIELD
> 
> http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?ID=2332
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Garcia65 (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 26 2009, 08:36 PM~15476192
> *AND FOR THE ONES THAT WANTED TO KNOW WHY I MISSED THE CARNALES SHOW HERE YOU GO ...JUST DOING MY PART ON REPPING FOR BAKERSFIELD
> 
> http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?ID=2332
> *


you know we are going to jump you, right?! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 26 2009, 08:36 PM~15476192
> *AND FOR THE ONES THAT WANTED TO KNOW WHY I MISSED THE CARNALES SHOW HERE YOU GO ...JUST DOING MY PART ON REPPING FOR BAKERSFIELD
> 
> http://www.knfilters.com/news/news.aspx?ID=2332
> *


you know we going to jump you fool for not going..... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Garcia65_@Oct 27 2009, 08:48 PM~15487491
> *you know we are going to jump you, right?! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you ***.............................. :0 :0 :0


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 21 2009, 06:05 PM~15427240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 11:31 AM~15401493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Oct 19 2009, 10:06 AM~15400744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.knfilters.com/video/GREEN_TRUCK.htm

see what you think


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Oct 29 2009, 08:43 PM~15509807
> *http://www.knfilters.com/video/GREEN_TRUCK.htm
> 
> see what you think
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv22/chrysler300/LVss10-11-09Carnales10-25-09204.jpg[/IMG
][img]http://i666.photobucket.com/albums/vv22/chrysler300/LVss10-11-09Carnales10-25-09205.jpg


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

car and truck hopp $200 pay out in each class winner takes all!
2009 classes!
single pump street
single pump shop 
double pump
radical class
air bags

any info call 559-903-5478...


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Oct 31 2009, 01:12 AM~15520481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ALL LATIN WORLD


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Once again, thanks Julio for putting on a show for the kids with da Elco :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Oct 31 2009, 06:19 PM~15524818
> *  Once again, thanks Julio for putting on a show for the kids with da Elco :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Oct 21 2009, 07:02 PM~15427935
> *Big Thanks to my old friend HARVEY REYES! Thanks for the hospitality!
> 
> He was an OG when I first met him and still a TRUE OG in my book!
> *


x10000000000000000000000


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

